# Raleigh Fireball



## SuperStuff (Feb 25, 2008)

I was just curious if anyone has the pre Raleigh Chopper era bike called the Raleigh Fireball in their collection. I have a frame, but not all the parts to complete it.


----------



## best (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a 1968 raleigh fireball.


----------

